# Text-based Icons



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm using launcher pro the free version. I was wondering if it was possible to change all the icons to just white text. I like the look of minimalist text, and wanted to use that concept for all the icons

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

You certainly can. Any .png image will work. You just have to long press the icon and select change icon. You can either find icon sets online or make them using something like Photoshop. Below is a setup I whipped together from icons I had made a while back:










If you are interested in these, let me know and I can give you a link to them. I didn't make a full set, however, so there might be better options elsewhere.


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, thanks for your help.

I tried long pressing the icon on both my home screen as well as in my app drawer. It didn't work.

Maybe you are using a different launcher? I'm on Launcher Pro.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, I thought you meant just the dock icons. For LP, I don't think there is an easy way to change them. If you are interested in trying a different launcher, both GO and ADW allow changing all icons, and they could be replaced as I stated.

Otherwise, you may want to look around LP specific themes (N3xGen Theme engine may be a place to start, though I haven't used them at all - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3882-N3xGen-Theme-Manager-App).

Sorry that I wasn't of more help!


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is very helpful, thanks!

I don't mind trying another launcher. Do you have a preference between GO or ADW?


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm enjoying go quite a bit. It seems like there are more options for screen transitions and stuff like that. They also have some nice (free) downloadable widgets and an option to wrap around the home screen, which I really like.

ADW seems like a really stable, simple launcher with some nice features. It's not as visually interesting, but there is a lot of configurability there. Basically, I am really happy with both, and go back and forth depending on my mood and on the ROM.


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

OK. I think I'll go with ADW since I am going for simplicity.

Thanks for your help!


----------

